# Query on how to fill work experience section in ACS online application



## pradeep06 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi,

I am currently filling my online ACS application.
I am working in a India based IT company and traveled to multiple countries for my onsite project assignment. I got a experience letter from company stating that base location is India and worked in USA and Australia.

In this case how I have to mention and upload the experience letter because ACS will consider experience "within Australia" and "Outside of australia".

Do I have to enter a single entry or multiple entry in the Experience section. If I enter multiple entry, can I upload same letter for everything(As letter is mandatory).
can anyone please suggest me in this.

thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

Hello Pradeep,

You have to remember that ACS is not concerned about the employment in Aus or outside. 

They need the work location yes but that is not going fetch any points at this stage of assessment. You can provide all the entry details to AUS. I am not sure how ACS would ask for evidence for that, even I doubt they might ask for or not. What ever is possible you provide now. If they ask for any specific document you can provide at a latter date.


----------



## pradeep06 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for your quick reply.. I will update as you said...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

pradeep06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently filling my online ACS application.
> I am working in a India based IT company and traveled to multiple countries for my onsite project assignment. I got a experience letter from company stating that base location is India and worked in USA and Australia.
> ...


Hi Pradeep,

I am Sankar. 
I saw your post about applying online for ACS. 
Just wanted to know whether your ACS results came or not. and By the way did you applied online..?

Actually I planed to move to Australia in 2008 and started processing on my own.
completed ACS also, but not started actual process due to personal reasons.
that time don't have online facility for ACS. I sent it by post and got the results in 3 months.
Am planning to apply and process again for Australia now.
is it easy to apply online..?

Cheers
Sankar


----------



## rakulgarg (Jan 22, 2014)

vskrao said:


> Hi Pradeep,
> 
> I am Sankar.
> I saw your post about applying online for ACS.
> ...




Hello Pardeep/Sankar,

I worked at multiple location for same company. If you have format for the statuory declation for multiple location, please share with me, it would be really helpfull..
Also please confirm if one statuory declartion will be enough to show the experience for all the location..

Thanks in Advance for your help..


----------



## rajaramsharma12 (Oct 4, 2015)

*ACS Work Experience Query*

Hi,

I have worked for same company in multiple countries, now as per ACS requirement I need to break my work experience based on each country.
Query is.. can I upload same Work Experience letter to multiple entries in ACS Work Experience Section?
My work experience letter lists all the countries I worked for.

Regards,
Raj


----------



## umair_bs (Jan 21, 2016)

I am also having same issue. I worked for one company but has been placed in multiple countries. I have one experience letter, which mentions the duration spend in individual countries.

Now, on ACS when i fill the experience. There is from-to date and country field.

Shall i distribute my experience based on country of employment and attach same experience letter??

Or, i make one experience from date will be my date of appoint, to date will be my date of release. And I fill the country as my last placed country where i resigned the company??

Please advise?


----------



## v.vivek (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi. I am also having the same query. If anyone got a positive response, please let us know. I have included the same BRL for the different countries since it is mentioned in the Reference. I have just included the first and last pay slips from those countries.


----------



## rajaramsharma12 (Oct 4, 2015)

v.vivek said:


> Hi. I am also having the same query. If anyone got a positive response, please let us know. I have included the same BRL for the different countries since it is mentioned in the Reference. I have just included the first and last pay slips from those countries.



hi,
Break your experience based on your roles/designation and location/country of work.
I did the same and got positive skill assessment.

regards,
ram


----------

